# SKID PLATE FOR MY VR6



## lovinmytdi (Jul 13, 2008)

hey guys just wundering if anyone knew where i could get a skid plate for my vr6 to cover the oil pan?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://www.evolutionimport.com...1.htm


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

I see your in Kitchener, so if you dont mind a trip down to Toronto you could pick one up for 199.99+Tax from Precision Tuning. Ive read a couple reviews they seem good and Im picking one up soon.

http://www.precisiontuning.com


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6'D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6’D* »_I see your in Kitchener, so if you dont mind a trip down to Toronto you could pick one up for 199.99+Tax from Precision Tuning. Ive read a couple reviews they seem good and Im picking one up soon.

http://www.precisiontuning.com


wrong precision tuning.
you probably meant http://www.precisiontuning.ca


----------



## xanthus12v (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: SKID PLATE FOR MY VR6 (lovinmytdi)*

http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=358
try that. i have one on my car. awesome product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

http://concept1.ca/engine dress up.htm
Concept1 (in Calgary, AB) has the EVO skidplates.. great product.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

My bad, but yea thats the place with the cheaper skid plate if your on a budget.


----------



## umop 3p!sdn (Apr 2, 2009)

any difference btw evolution and dieselgeek? i know the price is the same, is the plate the same?


----------



## nittodub (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: SKID PLATE FOR MY VR6 (xanthus12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus12v* »_http://www.dieselgeek.com/servlet/Detail?no=358
try that. i have one on my car. awesome product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

